# Orange Blossom Honey Mead Recipe



## pjd

OK, I have never made a Mead. I have read every thread on every forum about JAOM. Does anyone have a great recipe for a mead using Orange Blossom Honey? I found a source in Southwest Florida for Orange Blossom Honey for $34 per gallon. I am planning to buy 3 gallons. any suggestions?


----------



## Deezil

Sounds like you're getting in the neighborhood of 30-36# of honey

JAOM is kind of its own business, so while some of it applies, some of it... Doesnt?

You want a straight mead? You wanna add fruit? Spices? 

Honey is easy in the sense that you just take what you want/have & add water warm water until it dissolves, then allow it to cool to room temp & measure SG.. Then adjust from there either with water or more honey.. It's a little trickier when you add in fruit, but not very much - just have to account for the sugars in the fruit.

You want to keep up on nutrients with meadmaking so the yeast dont get stressed during fermentation..

Meads take a long while to age, they take their time clearing.. It's the winemaking process, but stretched out..

Let us know a more defined mental picture of what you're aiming for and its easier to guide you in the right direction


----------



## pjd

Manley, Thanks for the reply. 3 gallons actually equals 48 pounds of honey. I was thinking I would like to make a straight Mead without the fruit but I really do not know how to start. Any assistance will be appreciated!


----------



## Deezil

I'd take about 1/3 of what you have - roughly 15lbs, and dissolve it into 6 gallons of warm water.... It *should* (every honey is a bit different) get you in the 1.080-1.085 SG range..

I usually dissolve the honey on the stove, but you literally only want warm water - if you're dissolving the honey and you see bubbles/foam start to form on the top of the honey-water, turn the heat off as its warm enough for your needs and warming it further only strips the final product of more delicate aromas and flavors.... Takes a little while, but everything with a mead does..

So i'll fill a 1-gallon jug and use that measured out water to dissolve the honey, and when the honey is all dissolved, subtract what you used to dissolve it from the overall (6 gallons) of water used in the batch, and add the remainder.

Dose pectic enzyme, make yeast starter, wait 12 hrs
Dose nutrient/energizer & pitch yeast

Ferment out to "dry"
Rack to carboy & degas if you have a vacuum pump
Rack off gross & sur lees
Allow to clear on its own (expect 6-9 months clearing.. might clear sooner, but..)
Rack when clear
Age as long as you can stand it, adding k-meta to keep oxidation at bay

Drink... someday?


----------



## Paradoxnightmare

Pjd - Is your source available online? I really want a good source for honey.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Paradoxnightmare - here is a good source for Honey, I've been buying their Wildflower honey, it is direct from the beekeeper, unfiltered, raw honey, it is an incredible product.
If you call, Let Kerri-Ann know that I (Tom) recommended you, and that you are a wine maker.
The website is www.rightfromthehive.com 
Email: [email protected]


----------



## pjd

Paradoxnightmare said:


> Pjd - Is your source available online? I really want a good source for honey.


 No they are not. I found them by accident locally here in South Florida.


----------



## saramc

Pumpkinman said:


> Paradoxnightmare - here is a good source for Honey, I've been buying their Wildflower honey, it is direct from the beekeeper, unfiltered, raw honey, it is an incredible product.
> If you call, Let Kerri-Ann know that I (Tom) recommended you, and that you are a wine maker.
> The website is www.rightfromthehive.com
> Email: [email protected]



The website is www.rightfromthehive.co
The link above takes you to Yahoo, at least that is what happened to me.


----------



## terroirdejeroir

I am just beginning to experiment with mead as well. I found the traditionalmead.com website very helpful.


----------



## reddportleft

Where are you buying this OB honey? That's a great price. I have been looking. I live in Florida and am having a problem finding a good price. I need 15lbs.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Try this, sorry: http://www.rightfromthehive.co/page2.php

Call them, their prices are better for larger quantities.


----------



## saramc

Pumpkinman said:


> Try this, sorry: http://www.rightfromthehive.co/page2.php
> 
> Call them, their prices are better for larger quantities.



Tom...I have a 60# pail of her raw wildflower honey headed my way, she literally just filled my bucket and shipped it this morning. Bought some other goodies like her honey straws, since they are raw also, got the flavored ones she makes, and honey drops. Kerri-Ann is great. She does also package per gallon jug if anyone needs a smaller quantity but if you can afford a 30/60# pail you do not spend much more in shipping. Thanks for sharing your source!


----------

